# Jello Bait



## Buck1986 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lost my reciepe for my jello bait if anyone has it will they post me back.

Tghank you


----------



## TopH20 (May 31, 2005)

send a pm to cappy (capt wayne)


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

try mixing straw berry/banna pudding mix with beef liver and let sit in refrigerator over night.


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

I use the same strawberry banana with liver but I also mix in a box of wheaties. The wheaties gives it a very sticky texture and keeps it in place very well plus I think the wheaties have some kind of a scent that fish like.


----------



## lmorgan (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't understand how this works. do you chop up the liver?


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

I just do it with my hands in a mixing bowl. Kind of kneed it into a mush. 

When you use it put it on one of those catfish bait hooks with the plastic worm or bulb to hold the bait in place.


----------



## Indigo Flats (Jul 6, 2005)

Does this bait really work? Is it worth the effort to make?


----------



## cappy (Jan 16, 2005)

*jello bait*



Buck1986 said:


> Lost my reciepe for my jello bait if anyone has it will they post me back.
> 
> Tghank you


Heres the recipe.....2 cups water, 1 cup flour 1 cup white cornmeal, 1 package strawberry/banana jello, vanilla extract...Mix jello in water and bring to a hard boil....Reduce heat and add cornmeal and flour and continue stirring until thick...Add three drops vanilla extract and cover pot with a lid and allow to cool to room temperature....When cool, roll into a ball,wrap with plastic wrap and store in refrigerator until ready to use.....Capt. Wayne


----------



## Guyj (Jun 13, 2006)

How well does this hold on a hook and does it melt down very fast? I bought some chicken hearts and shook it in some Strawberry Banana Jello before freezing. I didn't get a chance to try it yet cause the white bass were biting too good to do any catfishing. I'll try it on my next trip and report how well it worked.

Guy


----------



## Yellerfever (Jun 18, 2008)

*More catfish bait*

......give this a try.....

Melt a half block of velveeta cheese...stir in a can of tuna in oil and a tablespoon of garlic powder....cool and roll into balls.......works great.


----------



## BassRanger (Jan 29, 2009)

*Jello bait- Capt. Wayne recipe*

I made some of Capt. Waynes jello bait. One question, i used one small box of jello with the 1 cup of flour and cornmeal with 2 cup of water. Help me here, but it was like pudding. I had to add a bunch more flour\cornmeal to roll it into a "log". I think you want to use a large box of jello to make it right????
Is that where i went wrong?

Thanks for further guidance.


----------

